# Calling on all navigators....



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

If your were plotting a route from the Great Lakes
to Calcutta [assuming that both the Suez and Panama
Canals were open] which way would you choose and why?


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

via Suez, its half the distance, according to Microsoft Autoroute!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

all a matter of $ of course , jim.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

From my trusted BP distance program a trip from Chicago to Calcutta 10,861 miles, 25 days, 3 hrs, 23 minutes at 18 knots by Suez. Going by Panama 15,274 miles, 35 days, 8 hrs, 33 mins at 18 knots.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Given the shorter distance via the Mediterranean and Suez, with canal costs working in favour of Suez, it seems the east-bound route would win.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Personally I'd go via the Cape, what you'd spend on extra fuel you would save on Marlboro's
Steve


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Do we have to go to Calcutta, cant we choose somewhere else?


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

The distance via Suez is 2800 miles shorter than going around the Cape of Good Hope. On present bunker prices, that would mean burning about $31,000 more bunkers via the Cape and an extra eight or so days steaming. So if you are happy to take eight more days to get there and the cost of a Suez transit is more than $31,000, then I would suggest going via the Cape of Good Hope before the monsoon starts. Once the monsoon starts, I would prefer to go via Suez.


----------



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

Good morning chaps,

And many thanks for your response to my query.... and yes Chris,
we do have to go to Calcutta.... but it's a little bit better than
Chalna or Chittagong.... I think!!

And with your permission, can I just slip off on a personal tangent
for a minute, and ask Orbitaman a different question?

Before I ever went to sea, I had this obsession with the West
Coast of South America [and secretly still have!]
But when I almost begged P.S.N.C for a job, they brushed me
aside saying that they were part of the Furness Group and would
have to accept what company the 'Group' sent me to.

Why did they torment me so, Orbitaman, and are they to blame
for me finding Andrew Weir instead?!

Kindest regards,

Jim.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Jim,

I'll answer your question by PM to avoid getting into trouble for going off thread!


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

surfaceblow said:


> From my trusted BP distance program a trip from Chicago to Calcutta 10,861 miles, 25 days, 3 hrs, 23 minutes at 18 knots by Suez. Going by Panama 15,274 miles, 35 days, 8 hrs, 33 mins at 18 knots.


First you would have to use the Welland canal and then the St.Lawrence seaway system of locks.
After that I would be lost (just kidding).
Doubt you would be able to maintain a speed of 18 knots and what about stoppages to fuel etc.
Bon Voyage
Bill (NOT THAT ONE!!!)


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The last few ships I have been on had the bunker capacity for 12,000 miles and able to do 24 + knots. The reason for using the 18 knots overall speed was for the slow down due to ditches and locks.(==D)

I would like to visit Cape Town again for a fuel stop.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

go by American Airlines (over the pole).........


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Surfaceblow :
Blimey-24 knots !! Must be jet propelled.
I was on a ship in ww2 - arrived at Cape May bound for Baltimore ( that's the one at the bottom of Chesapeake Bay, isn't it ?). Pilot was rowed over to us by brawny Yanks and he came to the bridge. He wore kahki denims and a baseball cap. He asked the captain - "What speed will she do skipper ?"
"Seven knots" he replied - "but if I ring down to the Chief we may get seven and a half "
Pilot turned his baseball cap through 180 degrees and said - " O.K Skipper -
Full Ahead - and hang on to your hat "!!


----------



## EJR Williams (Mar 19, 2009)

Watch your Stern Lines approaching Calcutter used to be quite a lucrative market in ropes being spirited away down the river! that is if you really want to go up the Hoogly


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

The preferred route would be the Suez Canal, depending upon two factors:

1. Your ship doesn't exceed the maximum allowable draft for the Canal.

2. The availability of Naval protection in the Gulf of Aden. There's been an awful lot of pirate activity there lately. If you want to see just how much check out the following web site: http://www.icc-ccs.org/


----------

